# Fine sieve that is robust



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Want like a #50 mesh, and something that can take some pressure without the screen pulling out. What are the brands to get?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a classic chinois works well. It has the reinforcing bar around the bottom of the screen to prevent bangs. About $100 new. 
I have a French made tamis with exchangeable screens I like a lot. Cost me about $250 if I remember correctly. 
I have to ask how much pressure are you talking about? The better ones do the job well but too much pressure will ruin any of them.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Enough pressure to sieve mashed potato, parsnip and the like, not that much really, but enough to trash the usual $5-10 item for sure I would think. Would hope there was something around $25-35 dollars, this is not a commercial kitchen.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you have an India market near you, they have tamis for about $15. A friend has one and they work great.


----------

